# prairie issues



## grizzly46 (Jan 23, 2010)

i have a 400 prairie that seems to run fine and rev up in nutral but when you put it in gear it will not if you try to go up hill it wont but if you take off on flat it seams not so bad it maxes out at about 15 km and doesnT seem to want to rev up


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Limp mode?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

If you haven't already, I would remove the carburetor and clean it up really good.
also check/clean the air filter and give the sparkplug a good lookover. make sure you have good fire on it.


----------



## grizzly46 (Jan 23, 2010)

carb is clean still does it ive heard of limp mode but the 400 does not have a belt sensore that i know of atleast it is not any were near the belt that i can see


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I see you found the site...hopefully someone on here will know about the 400. Hondarecoveryman had one....PM him. He will more than likely know.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

just an idea if you think its not the carbs then i would check the clutches over real good.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Check the intake tubes for any obstruction, I had mine suck the air filter seal thru the carb one day and it did the same thing ....


----------



## grizzly46 (Jan 23, 2010)

ya i had the clutch apart the primary is a little tough looking but it still seems to engage fine it would have to be the secondary i thought so i tor it down and the plastic slides are a little worn but not to bad threw new belt on it didnt help


----------

